
Ask HN: Do you use the context menu key on your keyboard? Why? - polm23
To be clear, I&#x27;m talking about this key:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Menu_key
======
SlowBro
I don’t use it terribly often, but recently when I started using KiCad I found
that it’s very handy for block operations. I can bring up the right click menu
without lifting my left mouse button or even moving the mouse in any way.
There that button is, right under my right hand, nice and convenient.

I gather the key was introduced to help computer newbies get comfortable with
using context menus since they may not understand right clicks.

------
torstenvl
I use it for renaming files on Windows. I got used to being able to rename
files from the keyboard on macOS, so now it feels awkward to have to click
(twice!) to rename something.

Menu + m does the trick nicely.

~~~
phillipseamore
F2 is even better!

------
CyberFonic
Yes, when the mouse stops responding when using a dodgy KVM on a rack of
servers.

